# Music you play around halloween?



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you have any music you always play at Halloween while your setting up stuff? Every year I always play these songs, they really get me in the Halloween mood.

These Songs most of all.

666 The Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4ec4q7wIKs[/nomedia]

Psychosocial- Slipknot (perfect song for Halloween)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjsUzI_BtGk[/nomedia]

IV- X Japan (featured in Saw IV)





Sulfur- Slipknot

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA1QAcDEdOA[/nomedia]


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

I play alot of Glenn Miller...
40's big band stuff. It has in the context of haunts a really eerie quality to it


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*Halloween music*

I definately have a slew of halloween music that i listen to every year.I listen to all 3 of elvira's halloween albums,Andrew golds halloween howls cd,alot of ALICE COOPER, and the band HALLOWEEN wich i really recommend you all checking out if you havent already.They are detroits best kept secret.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I make a lot of mixes and play the crap out of them, but White Zombie is a must for me too.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Pretty much the whole album actually. Plus Marilyn Manson's cover of This is Halloween


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

I always listen to *John Carpenter* and *Alan Howarth* soundtracks myself around the big day(_well year round actually _). *The Halloween III: Season of the Witch* soundtrack is likely my favorite.
-SPFXMasks


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Great thread idea! I like to go with a lot of Type-O-Negative. Especially stuff off of "October Rust"...very dark, slow, creepy and heavy! And last year for Christmas my wife got me an album called "Nightmare Revisited" with a bunch of rock and metal bands redoing the entire "Nightmare Before Christmas" album so that'll definitely be in the rotation this year!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm scary on my music choices - I like most genres of music, so here's a partial list of what I'm listening to around Halloween:

Newer stuff:
Marilyn Manson-various (especially his cover of "This is Halloween")
Necromantix - all of their albums
Horrorpops - all of their albums
Tiger Army - ditto
Hank III - various
Nightmare Before Xmas soundtrack


Older stuff:
AC/DC - Highway to Hell
The Misfits - Famous Monsters and American Psycho


OLD stuff:
(Rockabilly)
Rockin' in the Graveyard- Jackie Morningstar
Rock-n-Bones- Elroy Dietzel
Black Cadillac - Joyce Green (OMG that rocks!)
Sinners - Freddie and the Hitchhikers
She's My Witch - Kip Tyler

(standards)
Witchcraft-Frank Sinatra
That Old Black Magic - Louie Prima and Keely Smith
Monster Mash 

etc....


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

ha tons of slipknot and tons of midnight syndicate will get you in the horror mood XD


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I listen to classical music, so I tend to go for the creepier side of that genre this time of year with Saint-Saens Danse Macabre taking the cake. I also like creepy movie scores and Nox Arcana.

In case you want to check out Danse Macabre:





Another favorite:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a few I like

Zombie - Cranberries
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyp5we2ySDo[/nomedia]

Garbage - I'm only Happy When it Rains
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdodc1Eu1nA"]YouTube- Garbage. I'm only happy when it rains.[/nomedia]

Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain





Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party





Oingo Boingo - Just Another Day





Oingo Boingo - No One Lives Forever





and assorted Nightmare Syndicate


----------



## EvilLump (Jul 27, 2009)

Misfits Halloween


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> I play alot of Glenn Miller...
> 40's big band stuff. It has in the context of haunts a really eerie quality to it


Same here. At GT, we also play Chattanooga Choo-Choo. Love the big band and swing stuff. Surprises the old folks when they catch me listening to it. They always think I'm rocking out to something they can complain about. The look on their faces is classic.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I've always liked this, not Halloweeny but dark:

Eurythmics - I'm Never Going To Cry Again

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqJXlh3G3qM[/nomedia]


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

this is defintiely the best Halloween song...How can you not sing along to this?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

This classic is a MUST play in every halloween party:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khd_DvDfPCw[/nomedia]


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace MJ


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I downloaded this song a while ago. I always thought it was cool. Here it is.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

This is nice as well:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTLIbwGcrsA[/nomedia]


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I'll be the first idiot to admit it (maybe the only one), but I LOVE Micheal Jackson's "Thriller".
Quick story behind that also is my younger brother lived with me for a year and he is the one who actually got me into this whole Halloween thing. That first year, about a week b-4 halloween, he told me about neighbors he had while he was at U of M who had tombstones & coffins in yard and how cool it was....so we quick went to local lumberyard (very small town we have lumberyards instead of homedepots) and picked up supplies. That night we spent a few hours in the garage, my older brother came over also and those two built me an awesome toe-pincher coffin while I worked on the tombstones (wasn't much of a first year, but we all start somewhere), as we were all working in garage, the song "Thriller" came over the radio. All 3 of us commented about the song and that it should be played on Halloween night. Even though my younger brother no longer lives near me and can not come back every year for halloween, it has become the staple song of my home haunt. My older brother still lives close and helps me on halloween, but we both agree, "Thriller" is the first song out of yard cd player to signal that my "Cemerery of Lost Souls" is now open. After that it is a mixture of "Terror Syndicate" & other halloween cd's.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, I usually like playing "He's Back: The Man Behind The Mask" by Alice Cooper when Halloween is in the season for getting in the mood. But I still play it when it's not Halloween, but not as much as I do in October.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I also traditionally listen to Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of The War of the Worlds, around Halloween time.


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Slayer, Seasons In The Abyss...and more...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Listening to a lot of Nekromantix and The Creepshow right now.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Type-O Negative: Black number 1
White Zombie La Sexorista or if the samples aren't enough, I will play the entire Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

I play the same stuff all year. MIdnight syndicate, Nox arcana, Darkest Hour, slayer, Exhorder, goatwhore, cradel Of Filth,
Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy, Behemoth,Caliban, Daath, Devildriver, hatebreed, Marilyn Manson, Nile,Slipknot, The Red Chord, Unearth, Mudvayne( older stuff),Moter Head, Pig Dystroyer, Dying Fetus, Korn ( older stuff), Inflames,Cattle Decapitation, Blood Bath, 
At the gate,and many more. during halloween time I add a little more midnight syndicat and Nox aracan too the mix


----------



## deathcorecurt (Sep 21, 2009)

Haverghastasylum said:


> I play the same stuff all year. MIdnight syndicate, Nox arcana, Darkest Hour, slayer, Exhorder, goatwhore, cradel Of Filth,
> Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy, Behemoth,Caliban, Daath, Devildriver, hatebreed, Marilyn Manson, Nile,Slipknot, The Red Chord, Unearth, Mudvayne( older stuff),Moter Head, Pig Dystroyer, Dying Fetus, Korn ( older stuff), Inflames,Cattle Decapitation, Blood Bath,
> At the gate,and many more. during halloween time I add a little more midnight syndicat and Nox aracan too the mix


wow! I don't see too many people with the same taste in music as me. Just to add a couple, lately I've been listening to Annotations of an Autopsy, All Shall perish, Lamb of God , and Car Bomb. But Goatwhore ,Dying Fetus, Pig Destroyer are always a must.


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

HOw could I have forgotten Lamb Of god


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Alice Cooper
Rob Zombie
Metallica
Nightmare Before Christmas Soundtrack


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about these:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOwc_XGfaZg[/nomedia]

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqHcD6tv2po[/nomedia]


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

someone already mentioned Slayer, Seasons In The Abyss.
How about dead can dance? they are awesome and creepy at times
Old Skinny puppy?
My life with the thrill kill cult, confessions of a knife?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

GEEEEZZZZ, I've never even heard of the stuff some of you guys listen to, and I've been around...some of the sound bites are quite wicked! Although I've got the standard Halloween music going most of the time, when I'm in and out setting up, I just sing along to whatever's on the radio...that's enough to scare the &^%[email protected]^ out of anyone!


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Last year we played FSOL (Future Sound of London) - Dead cities CD


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

In the fall I play my Loreena McKennette CDs more often, as well as Enya and a small folk/celtic band's album I DL'd ages ago.











and as for Elven, you can't find it on youtube but I found where you can download the tracks yourself, at http://funbitmp3.com/album1748726/elven/elven/

edit, well - looks like I don't know how to do the youtube thingy.


----------

